# Confederations Cup 2017: Programma, diretta tv e streaming.



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2017)

Dal 17 giugno al 2 luglio ci sarà la Conf cup 2017 in Russia. Germania come sempre è la favorita per la vittoria finale.

seguire il programma completo. Le partite saranno visibili in esclusiva su Sky e la sua piattaforma online.

*Gruppo A
*
17 giugno 2017:
Ore 17:00, Russia-Nuova Zelanda (San Pietroburgo)

18 giugno 2017:
Ore 17:00, Portogallo-Messico (Kazan)

21 giugno 2017:
Ore 17:00, Russia-Portogallo (Mosca)
Ore 20:00, Messico-Nuova Zelanda (Soci)

24 giugno 2017:
Ore 17:00, Messico-Russia (Kazan)
Ore 17:00, Nuova Zelanda-Portogallo

*Gruppo B
*
18 giugno 2017:
Ore 20:00, Camerun-Cile (Mosca)

19 giugno 2017:
Ore 17:00, Australia-Germania (Soci)

22 giugno 2017:
Ore 17:00, Camerun-Australia (San Pietroburgo)
Ore 20:00, Germania-Cile (Kazan)

25 giugno 2017:
Ore 20:00, Germania-Camerun (Soci)
Ore 17:00, Cile-Australia (Mosca)


----------



## neversayconte (4 Giugno 2017)

Certo se sono questi gli avversari (mancano le sudamericane forti) sappiamo già chi è favorito.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Certo se sono questi gli avversari (mancano le sudamericane forti) sappiamo già chi è favorito.



Sì vincerà la Germania è 497987 spanne sopra le altre.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2017)

La competizione nazionale meno interessante, un obbligo e basta parteciapre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Che competizione inutile. Il Mondiale per Club ha un senso, perché mette di fronte i club campioni continentali, per quanto sia inutile anche quello, ma la Confederations? Per decretare il campione a livello mondiale c'è già il Mondiale, appunto; la Confederations che senso ha sulla carta?


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dal 17 giugno al 2 luglio ci sarà la Conf cup 2017 in Russia. Germania come sempre è la favorita per la vittoria finale.
> 
> Di seguire il programma. Le partite saranno visbile in esclusiva su Sky e la sua piattaforma online.
> 
> ...




Ignoravo completamente la cosa!

Bene, c'è un pò di calcio da vedere anche quest'estate!


----------



## varvez (4 Giugno 2017)

Ma su Sky? Sicuri?


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che competizione inutile. Il Mondiale per Club ha un senso, perché mette di fronte i club campioni continentali, per quanto sia inutile anche quello, ma la Confederations? Per decretare il campione a livello mondiale c'è già il Mondiale, appunto; la Confederations che senso ha sulla carta?



Mi sembra che la manifestazione serva soprattutto come mini test in vista del mondiale, per vedere se stadi, organizzazione, sicurezza ecc funzionano correttamente; almeno così mi era parso di aver capito.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2017)

Andreino nostro gioca, per chi è interessato.


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì vincerà la Germania è 497987 spanne sopra le altre.



I crucchi a sto giro hanno portato una squadra sperimentale (non ci sono pezzi da 90 come Neuer, Kroos, Khedira, Muller e Hummels), non è affatto scontato il loro trionfo.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Andreino nostro gioca, per chi è interessato.



Sì, infatti.

Ottima cosa.

Speriamo che non si affatichi troppo e, soprattutto, che tiri indietro la gamba.


----------



## siioca (13 Giugno 2017)

Dove andrà in onda,sky o RAI?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Dove andrà in onda,sky o RAI?



entrambe pare.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dal 17 giugno al 2 luglio ci sarà la Conf cup 2017 in Russia. Germania come sempre è la favorita per la vittoria finale.
> 
> seguire il programma completo. Le partite saranno visibili in esclusiva su Sky e la sua piattaforma online.
> 
> ...



Non vorrei sbagliare ma pare abbia i diritti anche la rai.


----------



## Dieg (13 Giugno 2017)

Comunque vi faccio notare che avete segnato gli orari russi.
I nostri sono un'ora indietro.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dal 17 giugno al 2 luglio ci sarà la Conf cup 2017 in Russia. Germania come sempre è la favorita per la vittoria finale.
> 
> seguire il programma completo. Le partite saranno visibili in esclusiva su Sky e la sua piattaforma online.
> 
> ...





Dieg ha scritto:


> Comunque vi faccio notare che avete segnato gli orari russi.
> I nostri sono un'ora indietro.



Grazie per la segnalazione. Ora dovrebbero essere giusti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dal 17 giugno al 2 luglio ci sarà la Conf cup 2017 in Russia. Germania come sempre è la favorita per la vittoria finale.
> 
> seguire il programma completo. Le partite saranno visibili in esclusiva su Sky e la sua piattaforma online.
> 
> ...



L'avrei guardata lo stesso ma ora c'è un motivo in più Andre Silva , quello che non capisco però è perchè non è andato in Under 21, gioca già titolare nella nazionale maggiore figuriamoci se non veniva convocato dall'under 21.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Giugno 2017)

Forza Australia! Forza Nuova Zelanda! hahahahah


----------



## Raryof (13 Giugno 2017)

Calcio e ancora calcio, tra Confederations (Silva) e U21 il ritiro e la nuova stagione è praticamente dietro l'angolo.
Il 18 gioca pure la nazionale italiana ma alla sera.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dal 17 giugno al 2 luglio ci sarà la Conf cup 2017 in Russia. Germania come sempre è la favorita per la vittoria finale.
> 
> seguire il programma completo. Le partite saranno visibili in esclusiva su Sky e la sua piattaforma online.
> 
> ...



*Oggi la prima partita tra Russia e Nuova Zelanda alle 17. Diretta Sky.*


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

*Silva in panchina.

Patricio,Cedric,Pepe,Fonte,Guerreiro,Moutinho,Carvalho,Gomes,nani,Ronaldo,Quaresma.*


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Silva in panchina.
> 
> Patricio,Cedric,Pepe,Fonte,Guerreiro,Moutinho,Carvalho,Gomes,nani,Ronaldo,Quaresma.*



Gli preferiscono addirittura Nani e Quaresma?!


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

La fanno solo su sky?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Silva in panchina.
> 
> Patricio,Cedric,Pepe,Fonte,Guerreiro,Moutinho,Carvalho,Gomes,nani,Ronaldo,Quaresma.*



Namo bene  ... se fa la riserva di Nani


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Silva in panchina.
> 
> Patricio,Cedric,Pepe,Fonte,Guerreiro,Moutinho,Carvalho,Gomes,nani,Ronaldo,Quaresma.*



Per fortuna che lo volevo vedere... Vaiiii


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

titolare nelle qualificazioni e in panchina adesso??? bah


----------



## Mic (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi il Portogallo praticamente sta giocando con il 4 5 1, pensate che manca anche mr 80 mln Bernardo Silva.


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il Portogallo praticamente sta giocando con il 4 5 1, pensate che manca anche mr 80 mln Bernardo Silva.



''ehhh preferiscono nani''...ovviamente sto scherzando


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

VAR 
dai che il prossimo anno fanno + fatica a rubare


----------



## vanbasten (18 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> VAR
> dai che il prossimo anno fanno + fatica a rubare



infatti per sopperire è tornato il chimico agricola


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> VAR
> dai che il prossimo anno fanno + fatica a rubare



Veramente una bella chiamata della VAR .

Intanto 1-1 adesso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> infatti per sopperire è tornato il chimico agricola



Bene così questa volta vengono squalificati dalla Fifa o Uefa x Doping.. 
come squadra però sta volta ! 
p.s. Hernandez non mi dispiacerebbe come punta 
ha nelle sue corde 20 goal
p.p.s. si è pure mangiato il goal del 2 a 1 XD metà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Ora entra Silva e la risolve


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ora entra Silva e la risolve



Speriamo di vederlo almeno per trenta minuti...


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

cmq non gioca andre silva perchè gli è stato preferito ronaldo (prima punta)...non quaresma o nani...cosi giusto per chiarire.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> cmq non gioca andre silva perchè gli è stato preferito ronaldo (prima punta)...non quaresma o nani...cosi giusto per chiarire.



In realtà nel Portogallo Silva dovrebbe svolgere un ruolo simile a Benzema nel Real


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In realtà nel Portogallo Silva dovrebbe svolgere un ruolo simile a Benzema nel Real



Sì, ma Ronaldo a sinistra non è proprio un'ala tornante alla El Shaarawy, prima di criticarlo facciamolo almeno giocare!


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Sì, ma Ronaldo a sinistra non è proprio un'ala tornante alla El Shaarawy, prima di criticarlo facciamolo almeno giocare!



Chi lo ha criticato?


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha criticato?



No no, non mi riferivo a te! Solo che c'è già disperazione aleggiante perché non è titolare!


----------



## VonVittel (18 Giugno 2017)

Niente purtroppo Santos non rinuncia a Cr7 punta. Dentro Gelson Martins e Adrien Silva. 1 solo cambio rimasto e dimuiscono le possibilità di vedere Andre silva in campo


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Sto vedendo solo il secondo tempo: partita bruttina


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo solo il secondo tempo: partita bruttina



E' calato il ritmo, nel primo tempo il portogallo ha giocato bene. Quaresma più in forma adesso che 10 anni fa.

Comunque Carvalho è diventato molto forte.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Mi dispiace lo volevo vedere all'opera..
il Mexico è una buona squadra


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' calato il ritmo, nel primo tempo il portogallo ha giocato bene. Quaresma più in forma adesso che 10 anni fa.
> 
> Comunque Carvalho è diventato molto forte.



Sì, considerata la struttura fisica ha veramente una buona tecnica. A me non dispiace neanche Guardado, non so quanto possa volere il PSV, ma come alternativa a praticamente tutti i ruoli del campo secondo me farebbe il suo. Quaresma è cresciuto veramente tanto in maniera impensabile.

Anche Chicharito è un mio pupillo, ma credo non possa andare oltre un certo punto


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Dai Andreino


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Attenzione sale 
vediamo se fa come Schick XD


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Oooo entrato


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Primo pallone bello , se passa cr7 in porta


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Oooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Madó quasi la mette


----------



## alcyppa (18 Giugno 2017)

Ted Mosby nega il gol ad André Silva


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Madó quasi la mette



Che gol stava facendo ???


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che gol stava facendo ???



Eh teoricamente è stato perfetto il colpo di testa però il portiere si è superato


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh teoricamente è stato perfetto il colpo di testa però il portiere si è superato



Ochoa non tiene nemmeno il semolino, ma in quanto a riflessi è spaventoso


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Giugno 2017)

Altra bella giocata con Gelson Martins!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Sto Silva pare un po' lento ma l'impressione è buona


----------



## vanbasten (18 Giugno 2017)

bel giocatore non vediamo l'ora di vederti a san siro!


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto Silva pare un po' lento ma l'impressione è buona



Pare un po' lento si ..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh teoricamente è stato perfetto il colpo di testa però il portiere si è superato



a parte questo... nei video sembra forte nei colpi di testa 
con rodriguez e suso e mettiamoci pure Conti lo vedo bene 

p.s. scarsi in difesa però il Portogallo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pare un po' lento si ..



era appena entrato però
agonismo per me non c'era ancora


----------



## The P (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto Silva pare un po' lento ma l'impressione è buona





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pare un po' lento si ..



Strano, nei video di YT si nota l'opposto. Sembra molto veloce e si vede come supera gli avversari in velocità. Speriamo sia un caso.


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Strano, nei video di YT si nota l'opposto. Sembra molto veloce e si vede come supera gli avversari in velocità. Speriamo sia un caso.



Mah... secondo me l'ha un po' gestita... Era un'azione in transizione... poi ovviamente non è un centometrista, per il ruolo ha una velocità medio-alta


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Giudicare la sua velocità da due azioni mi sembra un po' poco sensato. Comunque buonissime sensazioni. Non si intestardisce mai e gioca sempre a testa alta cercando i compagni, poi in nove minuti ha rischiato anche di buttarla dentro. Il Portogallo ha pagato la scelta di giocare con CR7 centravanti.. Da quando è entrato Silva è cambiato tutto: Ronaldo più libero di svariare e un centravanti di peso davanti. Penso che nelle prossime lo vedremo molto di più


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Credo che per molti fattori non si possa valutare molto la velocità sinceramente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Giudicare la sua velocità da due azioni mi sembra un po' poco sensato. Comunque buonissime sensazioni. Non si intestardisce mai e gioca sempre a testa alta cercando i compagni, poi in nove minuti ha rischiato anche di buttarla dentro. Il Portogallo ha pagato la scelta di giocare con CR7 centravanti.. Da quando è entrato Silva è cambiato tutto: Ronaldo più libero di svariare e un centravanti di peso davanti. Penso che nelle prossime lo vedremo molto di più



Ho detto sembra e ho parlato di impressioni

Non so nulla su di lui


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho detto sembra e ho parlato di impressioni
> 
> Non so nulla su di lui



Non volevo sembrare offensivo, sorry se mi sono espresso male. Intendevo che magari stava solo gestendo la transizione.. Comunque ovviamente si parla solo di prime impressioni, che comunque sembrano positive


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non volevo sembrare offensivo, sorry se mi sono espresso male. Intendevo che magari stava solo gestendo la transizione.. Comunque ovviamente si parla solo di prime impressioni, che comunque sembrano positive



Tranquillo precisavo 

Mi auguro che la prossima la giochi dal 1'


----------



## Mic (18 Giugno 2017)

Onestamente vista la struttura del giocatore mi sembra una velocità normale. I video ingannano parecchio, dai video di Honda non mi resi minimamente conto della sua lentezza clamorosa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Io ragionerei + sul... 
vuoi fareste il primo scatto al piede di 30 metri.. alla prima occasione ?
da subentrato ? perché manca l'agonismo/voglia di farlo..
se invece uno è già in ritmo partita(preso agonisticamente) lo fa senza pensarci

che poi aveva pure messo una bella palla e si era proposto x 1 2


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2017)

Mamma quanto è bravo Kimmich...


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2017)

e intanto Leno concede spettacolo.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> e intanto Leno concede spettacolo.


Raga ma sto Leno? Ahahahaahajah
Così imparate a prendere in giro il mio pupillo Perin


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia che cesso sto Leno


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Raga ma sto Leno? Ahahahaahajah
> Così imparate a prendere in giro il mio pupillo Perin



Non vuol dire niente comunque, mica si valuta un giocatore da una partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire niente comunque, mica si valuta un giocatore da una partita.



SI Ma 2 papere che neanche Agazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia 2 papere su due gol.. il secondo poi ...


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2017)

Ma non era fortissimo 'sto Leno?


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire niente comunque, mica si valuta un giocatore da una partita.


Massì si capiva fosse una battuta dai, ovvio che non si giudica un giocatore da una partita storta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma quanto è bravo Kimmich...


Cosa sarebbe davanti alla difesa... ma purtroppo ha lasciato Alonso e in quella posizione, dall'anno prossimo, sarà titolare inamovibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cosa sarebbe davanti alla difesa... ma purtroppo ha lasciato Alonso e in quella posizione, dall'anno prossimo, sarà titolare inamovibile.



E' meglio come interno.

(non terzino)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' meglio come interno.
> 
> (non terzino)


Bravissimo anche da interno; per gusto personale mi piacerebbe vederlo davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2017)

portierone quel Leno...........


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2017)

Magari ha spaperato apposta per far abbassare il prezzo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Giugno 2017)

peccato per l'Australia si poteva quasi strappare un risultato clamoroso


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2017)

Se a qualcuno interessa Andre Silva titolare .


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2017)

Sto Andre Silva ... mah


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto Andre Silva ... mah



Primo tempo in cui non è piaciuto neanche a me. C'è da dire che però il Portogallo ha fatto praticamente sempre possesso sulla trequarti, e non ci sono state azioni particolari che potessero liberarlo al tiro.. se resta ancora un po' nel secondo tempo per me avrà più occasioni


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Portogallo sta giocando al modo che Montella vorrà, ovvero possesso palla e gioco in orizzontale. Ed Andre Silva ha fatto la sagoma. (i discorsi che si sacrifica e fa sportellate non mi interessa).

Spero di sbagliare, ma se fa 10 gol è già tanto....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2017)

Per cortesia, non giudicate un giocatore avendo visto un primo tempo di una partita..è una roba bruttissima


----------



## Crox93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per cortesia, non giudicate un giocatore avendo visto un primo tempo di una partita..è una roba bruttissima



Eh ma perché lo abbiamo comprato noi.
Fosse di un altra squadra direbbero le tue stesse cose. Ma si sa che bisogna sempre e solo dare contro ad ogni costo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

E quando segna...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2017)

Ma che sfiga ha?


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Portogallo sta giocando al modo che Montella vorrà, ovvero possesso palla e gioco in orizzontale. Ed Andre Silva ha fatto la sagoma. (i discorsi che si sacrifica e fa sportellate non mi interessa).
> 
> Spero di sbagliare, ma se fa 10 gol è già tanto....



Se ho ben capito non è un attaccante da 30 gol. Scordiamocelo tutti.


----------



## albydigei (21 Giugno 2017)

Oh io capisco tutto, ma appena tocca palla qualcosa succede...guardate qui che contropiede ha fatto partire (e concluso)


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2017)

Un passaggio di 40 metri col sinistro 

È l'opposto di Bacca


----------



## Victorss (21 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un passaggio di 40 metri col sinistro
> 
> È l'opposto di Bacca


No ma continuiamo a parlare per niente eh, da quello che si è visto in sti due spezzoni di partite questo è forte. Ogni volta che ha toccato palla è successo qualcosa.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> No ma continuiamo a parlare per niente eh, da quello che si è visto in sti due spezzoni di partite questo è forte. Ogni volta che ha toccato palla è successo qualcosa.
> .


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2017)

Beh che sia tecnicamente forte non ci sono dubbi , la palla la sa trattare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2017)

Caressa ha appena detto che i tifosi del milan si staranno leccando i baffi perché si son viste belle giocate...invece no, il tifoso milanista sbuffa perché non ha segnato ahaha


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> No ma continuiamo a parlare per niente eh, da quello che si è visto in sti due spezzoni di partite questo è forte. Ogni volta che ha toccato palla è successo qualcosa.



Ma si giusto scrivere le impressioni, belle o brutte che siano


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se ho ben capito non è un attaccante da 30 gol. Scordiamocelo tutti.



Andrè Silva è una seconda punta che nel 4-3-3 di Montella fara il ruolo che faceva Niang.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2017)

A. Silva non è assolutamente la prima punta da 25 gol di cui ha bisogno il Milan.
Potrà giocare, anche ottimamente, alla Suso, dalla parte opposta.
Ma il Milan deve prendere un centravanti da 25 gol sicuri altrimenti non farà mai il salto di qualità. mai.


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

Guerreiro pare si sia rotto, a rischio la stagione 17/18.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> A. Silva non è assolutamente la prima punta da 25 gol di cui ha bisogno il Milan.
> Potrà giocare, anche ottimamente, alla Suso, dalla parte opposta.
> Ma il Milan deve prendere un centravanti da 25 gol sicuri altrimenti non farà mai il salto di qualità. mai.



No, bisogna cambiare modulo. Tassativo.

Solo che non sa muoversi bene nè in profondità nè tra le linee.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Guerreiro pare si sia rotto, a rischio la stagione 17/18.



Ma dai ? Sembrava una botta. 

Stava pure giocando bene...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2017)

questa volta me lo sono perso...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2017)

Ma questo Moreno segna sempre?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2017)

*Stasera Cile-Portogallo, semifinale di Confederations.

Confermato il tridente titolare tra i campioni d'Europa.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Stasera Cile-Portogallo, semifinale di Confederations.
> 
> Confermato il tridente titolare tra i campioni d'Europa.*



Gol mangiato da Andre Silva


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2017)

Ma è in campo , si nasconde sempre


----------



## ralf (28 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia quanto è lento William Carvalho.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2017)

Poche balle , Silva con i piedi ci sa fare. Tecnicamente vale 34 Bacca


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2017)

Che mediocre 'sto Andrè Gomes.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Che mediocre 'sto Andrè Gomes.



Una roba pazzesca. Sopravvalutato in maniera clamorosa


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Che mediocre 'sto Andrè Gomes.



Ma poi pensavo... lo hanno preso come nuovo Iniesta no?
Ma che c'azzecca? Lasciando perdere il valore infinitamente inferiore, anche come caratteristiche non c'entra nulla.
E' lungo, ha un buon fisico ma è anche un po macchinoso e lento. Non c'entra assolutamente NULLA con Iniesta


----------



## VonVittel (28 Giugno 2017)

Il miglior rigorista DEVE tirare per primo


----------



## Snake (28 Giugno 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Il miglior rigorista DEVE tirare per primo



in una squadra normale funziona così, in una squadra in cui gioca Ronaldo è diverso


----------



## ignaxio (28 Giugno 2017)

ma sto rigore per il Cile a 5 min dalla fine? e la VAR?


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma sto rigore per il Cile a 5 min dalla fine? e la VAR?



A proposito di questo, Caressa sfrutta ogni dannata situazione per fare spettacolo e fare il pagliaccio.
Proprio vero che il lupo (maiale in questo caso) perde il pelo ma non il vizio


----------



## ignaxio (29 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> A proposito di questo, Caressa sfrutta ogni dannata situazione per fare spettacolo e fare il pagliaccio.
> Proprio vero che il lupo (maiale in questo caso) perde il pelo ma non il vizio



Caressa lo odio proprio per questo.

Però sul fatto che la VAR a sto punto non serve a nulla siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## vanbasten (1 Luglio 2017)

Domani un golletto silva lo fa!


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2017)

*Tra poco Portogallo-Messico.

Silva parte titolare.*


----------



## medjai (2 Luglio 2017)

Silva provoca un rigore che poi sbaglia (O lo ferma Ochoa, perche non è così male tirato). Portugal e i rigori... 4 rigori consecutivi sbagliati.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2017)

Le mie considerazioni:

1) Ma Gelson e Semedo siamo sicuri valgano così tanto ?

2) Moutinho continua a giocare bene in quella posizione.

3) Silva un po' in ombra, ma oltre a tutte le cose già dette c'è anceh da aggiungere che i compagni di reparto non lo aiutavano. Nani bollito, Quaresma tonico ma troppo ignorante nelle giocate, e Ronaldo molto egocentrico.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Luglio 2017)

inutile il migliore in campo per impegno è Rui Patricio 
il Portogallo rispetto al Mexico mancava di convinzione..
quindi pure Silva faceva fatica.. i mezzi tecnici ci sono 
però questa competizione non m'ha fatto rendere idea delle qualità del giocatore come punta..
ora aspetto di vederlo nelle amichevoli.. guardiamo come ci comportiamo contro il Bayer


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2017)

Questi hanno vinto Euro U21 e Confederations Cup con le squadre B......


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Luglio 2017)

alla fine di tutto 
il vostro giudizio sulla VAR ?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> alla fine di tutto
> il vostro giudizio sulla VAR ?



può essere utile sopratutto per capire se un arbitro è serio oppure no...la non espulsione del cileno dopo che è andato a rivederlo lui stesso è allucinante...veramente assurdo...cmq va ovviamente testata per più tempo mettendo però dei paletti più seri...se no ogni 5 minuti uno chiede di usare la Var e non finisce più...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> può essere utile sopratutto per capire se un arbitro è serio oppure no...la non espulsione del cileno dopo che è andato a rivederlo lui stesso è allucinante...veramente assurdo...cmq va ovviamente testata per più tempo mettendo però dei paletti più seri...se no ogni 5 minuti uno chiede di usare la Var e non finisce più...



Le decisioni della var devono essere prese da arbitri esterni, che non hanno nessun contatto con i giocatori e pubblico (nessuno sa chi è) 

Immaginati Messi che tira una gomitata al 5 minuto di gioco, tu credi davvero che l'arbitro l'espellerebbe con la Var? Ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Le decisioni della var devono essere prese da arbitri esterni, che non hanno nessun contatto con i giocatori e pubblico (nessuno sa chi è)
> 
> Immaginati Messi che tira una gomitata al 5 minuto di gioco, tu credi davvero che l'arbitro l'espellerebbe con la Var? Ho i miei dubbi.



io parlo dell'episodio di stasera Marco...non so se l'hai vista la partita...praticamente l'arbitro è andato lui stesso a guardare in tv e ha solamente ammonito un giocatore cileno che ha tirato una gomitata da rosso al 100% senza nessun dubbio...li è incapacità o malafede...cmq bisogna ancora lavorarci su sta Var...per ora non benissimo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Luglio 2017)

Sono curioso di capire che reazione susciterà la VAR nella dimensione calcio italiano 
solitamente su ogni partita nascevano delle polemiche.. per alcune sacrosante 

spero che la Fifa abbia puntato l'occhio sulla serie A 
visto che siamo i primi a praticarla nel nostro campionato.. 
roba che facciamo implodere il progetto con il nostro modo di fare alla Italiana

credo che non vogliono correre questo rischio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io parlo dell'episodio di stasera Marco...non so se l'hai vista la partita...praticamente l'arbitro è andato lui stesso a guardare in tv e ha solamente ammonito un giocatore cileno che ha tirato una gomitata da rosso al 100% senza nessun dubbio...li è incapacità o malafede...cmq bisogna ancora lavorarci su sta Var...per ora non benissimo...



questa sera è stata la prima volta che hanno praticato questa possibilità.. 
arbitro l'ha giudicata così.. comunque pure in altre situazioni simili ho visto dei gialli invece dei rossi 

posso solo dire che quel difensore è un assassino


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io parlo dell'episodio di stasera Marco...non so se l'hai vista la partita...praticamente l'arbitro è andato lui stesso a guardare in tv e ha solamente ammonito un giocatore cileno che ha tirato una gomitata da rosso al 100% senza nessun dubbio...li è incapacità o malafede...cmq bisogna ancora lavorarci su sta Var...per ora non benissimo...



Non ho visto la partita ma ho visto l'episodio incriminato...secondo me si chiama...sudditanza psicologica (un arbitro non se la sente di espellere un giocatore in una finale).

Un arbitro esterno non avrebbe questa sudditanza...almeno spero.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> questa sera è stata la prima volta che hanno praticato questa possibilità..
> arbitro l'ha giudicata così.. comunque pure in altre situazioni simili ho visto dei gialli invece dei rossi
> 
> posso solo dire che quel difensore è un assassino



Si ma questa era una gomitata INTENZIONALE, non esiste il giallo in nessun pianeta. Il cileno aspetta il povero Werner per centrarlo, cioè...


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Le mie considerazioni:
> 
> 1) Ma Gelson e* Semedo* siamo sicuri valgano così tanto ?
> 
> ...



Non ho visto l'ultima partita ma in questa Confederations Cup l'ho visto piuttosto stanco. Deve un pò disabituarsi ai ritmi compassati del campionato portoghese e abituarsi a giocare a ritmi più alti. In difesa cmq deve migliorare un pò come tutti i terzini che provengono dal campionato portoghese (vedi Cancelo, Danilo e Alex Sandro).


----------

